# why is my water always foggy?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

why is my water always foggy? it doesn't seem to matter what chemicals i put in to clear it up it wont. i was told if its a new tank there isn't enough bacteria, so i bought this sstuff to help produce it but it peaks ammonia so i bought something that briongs the ammonia levels down. i dotn get it, i do water changes too but it doens't matter it always fogs up. anyonw help?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

your tank is new and needs cycling, this means that the natural bacteria has not built up enough to combat the waste and pollution in the tank.
you must stop doing water changes, and remove all fish you value as this process is potentially fatel for the fish.
once your ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels have peaked, they will go down to zero, and then your tank will not be cloudy and you can add the fish.

their is loads of info on this site about cycling so I am not going to go any further into it - look in the tutorials section


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know what causes it (can be so many things: direct sunlight reaching the tank, using untreated or wrongly treated tap water, not enough filtration, you used unrinced gravel, tank hasn't finished cycling etc.).
Try filtering over active carbon...

btw: next time, try to post questions like this one in the right forum, ok


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw: next time, try to post questions like this one in the right forum, ok


 Judazzz, I know your a mod, but why is this not in the right section?
their are no piranhas - not for the piranha section
it is not an equipment problem - not for the equipment section
it is not feeding or nutrition
and neither is it a desiese or a paracite

where would you put it?, because I would have put it here


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Moved to equipment questions...


 huh, why?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It can go either way, but I like water questions to be in the equipment place for now. The Louge is mainly reserved for non-fish, off-topic, BS, much like the Water Cooler for all you predfish junkies.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It can go either way, but I like water questions to be in the equipment place for now. The Louge is mainly reserved for non-fish, off-topic, BS, much like the Water Cooler for all you predfish junkies.


 I agree on both decisions.. water questions in the Equipment forum and BS in the Lounge!! HAHA







Nice way of putting it.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Tank water also gets cloudy when you have a lot ( I mean a whole lot) of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

tank will also be cloudy if youe leave excess food in tank as well as phecies and deccaying organic matter


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

What type of substrate do you have?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz, I know your a mod, but why is this not in the right section?


 I know it's not specifically about piranha's or their care, but this is an 'normal' question, and even normal questions are often wrecked within a day in the Lounge (I'm not calling names







).

So if you want serious responds to a serious question (partly off-topic perhaps, but still about aquarium care, and not off-topic like how to bake a pancake, illustrated with pics and all), don't post it in the Lounge...
I don't think aqurarium questions that do not deal with piranha's should be posted in the Lounge but in some of the other forums, but that's just my personal opinion...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

so how would you recommend removing this bad bacteria
how do i get rid of the fogginess


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> your tank is new and needs cycling, this means that the natural bacteria has not built up enough to combat the waste and pollution in the tank.
> you must stop doing water changes, and remove all fish you value as this process is potentially fatel for the fish.
> once your ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels have peaked, they will go down to zero, and then your tank will not be cloudy and you can add the fish.
> 
> their is loads of info on this site about cycling so I am not going to go any further into it - look in the tutorials section


 EMJAY - here is my answer again, did you see it the first time?
This is my advice on what to do to fix your problems.


----------

